# If looks could kill



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

Meet Jack our first buck. He is a rescue and came to us as a yearling. After the heat wave hit us this week, we decided to brave uncharted waters and clip Jack. Boy was he not happy. But all in all he may not look pretty but he sure is a lot cooler.
Next to tackle are the horns so we may add him to out buck herd or find him a nice home. Not easy with looks like these.
:roll:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

ah he looks so cute. not very often you see a clipped pygmy.
What are you going to do with his horns?
beth


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He's way cute...but yeah...it looks like he's saying can I please get down now...mom you're embarrassing me!  :ROFL:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Oh my goodness!

I hate to tell you Bonnie- but I dont think we can band those horns! :shocked:


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

:roll: I know Addie we are having the vet come down. They look at lot bigger with him having no hair. See why Todd doesnt have a good time with him.
I think it is funny that I have had a lot of comments about him being a Pygmy. :shrug: But I know that from his kids
that he is Nigerian in disguise :ROFL: 
But he is our Jack non the less. Loves marshmallows and tormenting my husband lol


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I couldn't imagine doing anything to those horns now. They are just so big. I love them. :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

he is handsome.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

If I could find someone who would take him as a horned buck I would. He is a sweetie most of the time but can be demanding when he wants something. Can't they all. :greengrin: 
So we are having the vet take some off unless we get any takers for a horned non registered buck. Like I said he was rescued from going to auction. No paperwork as the people rushed to move. We have had him for a year and otherwise seems pretty healthy. He just has an issue with my husband. I think it is because he wants someone to play with. He is handsome and his kids are beautiful. We have had 5 born here this year and have placed all but one which is my husbands favorite as she was first born to our farm.....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Jack is a handsome boy!!! The vet won't be able to "take some off", bucks use their brows to butt and I really don't think that making the horns shorter would be any safer, just be more of an issue with the tips, the slight curve backward naturally at the length they are now would be safer than having them shortened and being more "spear like"

He looks similar in build and color to my Teddy, very handsome boy you have!

If rehoming him the way he is will be difficult, and since he has issues with your hubby, use a spray bottle with cider vinegar in it when he acts up, a good squirt in the face will teach him fast that it is not acceptable to use his horns.


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

Thanks Liz, I will have to try that. I am more leary on what he can do with my non horned bucks and I know it is not fair to keep him by himself. My husband has a big heart and doesnt put a lot of thought into some things before he leaps. We were far from being ready to take in a horned buck. We have learned a lot but still have a ways to go. So because he feels uncomfortable around Jack and I need help with him sometimes, I have to keep trying to find safer ways to protect my other investments. Any advise is always welcome. 
I will never stop learning.


----------



## powderhooves (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm with Lori on the horns. I actually think goats with horns are a lot easier to handle. My friend messed up her first attempt at dehorning and that goat looks so much like a unicorn.


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

ray: I just wanted to let everyone know that I may have a possible home for Jack. With his horns. Lets hope. I will know more on Tuesday as they will be coming down to see him. :GAAH: I hope he is in a good mood that day :thumbup: 

Keep him in your thoughts and lets hope this is a go........


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

Jack just left for his new home. horns and all


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

:leap:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

:stars:


----------

